# update on swift 630L rotten floor



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I must say Swift have been very good about getting my Sundance floor sorted. I have now had an offical response about the reasons why,which as we all knew was an issue with a lack of sealant around the side skirts and the vinyl coated flooring that did not allow the water ingress to escape. They have also agreed to replace the shower tray which had several stress cracks running through it.I put this down to a lack of support under the tray but I have not had a reason yet from Swift.No news yet on when I will get it back ,that's hope it is not to long .So thank you Swift


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like another star for Swift :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

phil4francoise said:


> .So thank you Swift


_Looks like another star for Swift_

Looks like poor workmanship and quality control in the first place to me!!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Great news phil4francoise, lets hope thats the end of it


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

That may be the case, but at least they are prepared to rectify their mistakes which is considerably more than lots of other brands will.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

sideways said:


> That may be the case, but at least they are prepared to rectify their mistakes which is considerably more than lots of other brands will.


Prepared!!!!

They have already taken your money to pay for the 'van. They are legally bound to rectify 'their mistakes'.

If only they had done in the first place what they are 'prepared' to do now they would be a far better company.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Spacerunner, you may well be right, but you are a little harsh on Swift at least they are doing something constructive to put the motorhome industry in a better light.......


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm with Spacerunner on this one - why should be be so tolerant of shoddy workmanship and then be happy to "award a star" to Swift for fixing a serious fault that shouldn't have been there in the first place.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bouncer said:


> Spacerunner, you may well be right, but you are a little harsh on Swift at least they are doing something constructive to put the motorhome industry in a better light.......


If Swift hadn't been so 'constructively challenged' in the first place then we would be getting the product which we thought we were getting and not a second rate item that needs to be returned time and again to be correctly presented to the *paying customer*!


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

At least it seems Swift are addressing the problem. You should read Henry5 's story on the Autotrail forum(delaminating floor)to see how some other manufacturers behave! :evil:


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Good News Phil - you must be very pleased.  

On the other points raised..........

Surely the point here is that sometimes mistakes happen. Nobody is perfect, even if we would like them to be. I am sure we all have done things that we regretted later on.

Its not so much the mistake, as what we do about it when we find out.

Swift have behaved honourably and agreed to repair damaged floors even out of warranty and you can't ask for more than that.

I am still of the opinion though that a recall for owners of the affected vans would be a useful exercise in prevention. Swift have never said how many vans may be affected. The water ingress is not just an inconvenience, it may be a safety issue if the step collapsed when somebody stood on it.


----------



## 117173 (Oct 4, 2008)

*SWIFT 630L WHATS THIS ABOUT ROTTEN FLOOR NEW TO FORUM*

Hi all
Whats all this about rotten floors in swift 630l 
I have a 2002 just on the change over year new ish shape.

where do i look? 
what am i looking for?
and how do i fix it?
new on the site and have only just signed up and wish i never as i now have more things to worry about.

any help please.

oh and hi to everyone David.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: SWIFT 630L WHATS THIS ABOUT ROTTEN FLOOR NEW TO FORUM*



Dav3 said:


> Hi all
> Whats all this about rotten floors in swift 630l
> I have a 2002 just on the change over year new ish shape.
> 
> ...


You'll need to read all of this thread bud, the problem is where the step is and its is easy to spot!!!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi David,you may be lucky and not have an affected van !!!BUT then again as there is no info comming from Swift as to how many / models / years 
may be faulty who knows ??? 
Check all around under floor edges esp,around step for soft / pappy spots.From what has been said so far if your skirts are sealed on the top you should be ok :wink: :lol: if no seal double check 8O . Unfortunately Swift will not commit themselves in writing on this or other forums as to how many or how long,but they are responding to individuals as and when they spring to light.They seam not to be willing to clarify the situation and keep owners in the dark-semi light as to the full extent of the remedy of the problem,only hearing of positive action taken by Swift from greatfull owners 
terry


----------



## 117173 (Oct 4, 2008)

*re rotten floor*

Thank you so much ill have a look when i get a chance ??
but my 630 is out of warrantee so i don't think ill have any joy if theres a problem.

Also dose any one have a tow bar that will fit a 630l ill pay good price for one.

and once again thanks for advice all best David


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: re rotten floor*



Dav3 said:


> Thank you so much ill have a look when i get a chance ??
> but my 630 is out of warrantee so i don't think ill have any joy if theres a problem.


Welcome to the Forum Dav3. I think that if your step has not collapsed yet and your van is 6 years old, it probably is not affected.

All the ones so far have been 2005/6 models, but it is worth checking anyway. Swift have said they will repair faulty floors out of warranty, so you will be all right.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Carisma just where do Swift say they will repair floors even out of warenty?
This is Swifts replys so far that I know /// of replying to Phil,but at no stage does it say all owners???

your vehicle being app words

I am sorry to hear of this. Please do not worry about it, I can assure you that we will resolve this for you. 

If you want to talk to us please ring us on 01482 875740. 

No limit on the cost of repair to your vehicle will be applied. 

Regards 
Kath
We have investigated the matter of the omni-step pulling away from the floor of the motorhome. 


The floor is sourced from a well established composite panel manufacturer in Europe who supplies a large number of Motorhome manufacturers with this design. They are a well known supplier within the caravan and Motorhome industry. Their specification of flooring as supplied and fitted to the Motorhomes consists of vinyl faced plywood on the underside of the composite construction 

This material provides excellent moisture resistance to the underside of the floor, however, if any moisture infiltrates the floor structure the vinyl face materials will then prevent trapped moisture from escaping easily. In this instance if not rectified the internal floor materials can deteriorate and result in the damage that people have reported on the forum. 


Swift have the expertise and are confident that the floor can be successfully repaired to prevent a re-occurrence of this problem, a blackened WBP ply can be used as a recognized alternative which will allow the materials and the floor structure to breathe. 

We have changed our production and changed the flooring from the composite material to ply so that it is breathable. 

Regards 
Kath


Charisma 

I am going to get someone to give you a call with more details about the specific issues with your vehicle, we clearly have not satisfied you. 

Regarding your other points. It is not the floor that has initially caused the problem, it is the fact that the leak has occurred elsewhere, which could be the skirts or the exterior door for instance but because we have used this composite material rather than breathable ply then the deterioration to the floor occurs quicker than it would if the floor was breathable. 

We cannot do a recall because it is not specific enough to tell the dealers what to look for. Furthermore, the failures are still extremely low in comparison to the vans built. 

The vans that have failed so far have all been in the warranty period. 

When this occurs it is very distressing for owners, but you all know that Swift will not walk away from our responsibilites and will repair back at our factory. 

Regards 
Kath
As I have stated before Swift know how long they have been using this flooring and how many models - vans it may effect,--put all Swift owners out of there misery / worry that it may effect there vans in future and IF it is down to skirt seal then at least tell the owners to seal the skirt before the dammage occurs if it has not already done so.
Kath this can only do dammage to Swift's reputation & future value of the owners vehicles.Even if it is only advise to seal the Skirts it would reasure people wanting to sell / future buyers? Would you buy a possible rotten floor van or look else where ?
You have sent engineers on the road to put extra seals around rooflights on the Autocruse models that have been made with too big a hole for the roof --- keeping this very low profile nay hush hush,so fix peoples skirt problems
terry
edit I have not got a Swift product or any greviance with them,just think if they want to join in forums they should be open & honest in total not just be honest about bits.If it is not right (legaly) for them to comment then state so --- not just cherry pick --- a simple - it would not be right to comment would surfice, not the holyer than thou bits I keep seeing


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I never thought of this :!: has anyone some picks to post as i would like to know exactley what to look for and where the said sealant is supposed to be, a PM with the details would be even better as i am going to look at one tommorow!!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rislar,as far as I know the seal is between the bodywork and side skirts (moulded bit at the bottom)If no seal then check the floor(from underneath)around the outer edges and step for soft spongy feel.If the one you are looking at has a good floor and no seal, get it done stright away as this will only cost a roll of masking tape / tube of sealent.(not a major or hard job)just not clarified by Swift (yet)
Do not be put off by all the negative posts on Swifts as in my opinion they make good vans (also some of the smartest looking)and are bending over backwards to make good mistakes.Having said that the same aplies to buying any van check everything from window winders to kitchen sink !
terry


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

maddie said:


> Hi Rislar,as far as I know the seal is between the bodywork and side skirts (moulded bit at the bottom)If no seal then check the floor(from underneath)around the outer edges and step for soft spongy feel.If the one you are looking at has a good floor and no seal, get it done stright away as this will only cost a roll of masking tape / tube of sealent.(not a major or hard job)just not clarified by Swift (yet)
> Do not be put off by all the negative posts on Swifts as in my opinion they make good vans (also some of the smartest looking)and are bending over backwards to make good mistakes.Having said that the same aplies to buying any van check everything from window winders to kitchen sink !
> terry


Thanks for the info Maddie, i just needed to make sure i knew exacty where it is and what to look for, your suggestions have cleared that up, one thing i would say is i cant belive that there would be no sealant around that area and that, that is where the problem came from!!! It hasnt put me off as its only 1 of 3 MH's i actually like, and it could be a good bargaining tool


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Good for that :lol: I think the main problem would be people may want the seal painted and that could cause problems in itself, but for my mind I would prefer to see the seal so that if it cracks you can do an easy repair.It is hard to find a sealent that will stick to both plastic and metal that can be painted,this rules out a low modulas silicon as it sticks very good to both but is a big no to paint,and could well be part of Swifts problem in the first place.The paint shop would not want any silicon on the van anywhere as it reacts to paint,so leave the seal off????PURE speculation but it may not be far from home :lol: 
terry


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*Manufacturers recall*

Here in the uk the rogue builders when under extreme pressure refuse acknowledge defeat the customer has always failed. where as in europe-> A large brown box containing equipment to effect the repair and hundreds of spare parts covering from minor to major failure has arrived and carbon paper work in triplicate and job repair times, 3 months before the official announcement, We are told what to look for warning signs etc. but here in the uk, we are placed in a dark place and lots of horse manure is spread over us to keep us happy.

There are companys that go beyond all expectations with excellent support and instant despatches, i would love to list them but then i would be accused of biase.

Dont always blame your service centre, also there are those who are damn right nasty to the vehicles and we can tell, we are currently building a small 9v battery size object that can contain 1 years minimum information on speed and g forces, this will reduce court costs and warranty costs for all. but then again pigs can fly, still waiting


----------

